
Markets Sent a Strong Signal on Trump - Then Changed Their Minds - smacktoward
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/19/upshot/markets-sent-a-strong-signal-on-trump-then-changed-their-minds.html?_r=0
======
gumby
This is actually an interesting article. It's not about Tump, but about
sentiment, group decision making, etc.

